

Ornette Coleman, Jazz Innovator, Dies at 85 - tjr
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/12/arts/music/ornette-coleman-jazz-saxophonist-dies-at-85-obituary.html?_r=0

======
skc
I've always sort of hoped that Jazz was a genre of music that programmers
would most easily relate to. Jazz artists are a bit like the hackers of
musical theory. I mean, they are able to disassemble a tune and effectively
piece it back together again in new and interesting ways, often times on the
fly.

Coleman pioneered free jazz which took even that to a new level, pretty much
ignoring all the rules.

This man was a giant.

~~~
shas3
There's an album, 'Codebook' by alto saxophonist and composer, Rudresh
Mahanthappa, which is laden with mathematical concepts. It isn't the most
pleasant album to listen to, but it is interesting and intriguing to listen to
the starkness of music set to mathematical objects of curiosity.

[https://pirecordings.com/album/pi21](https://pirecordings.com/album/pi21)

Here's an article on him, he apparently had a lot of interest in mathematics
in high school and tries to incorporate some of that in his music.

[1] Science 26 January 2007: Vol. 315 no. 5811 pp. 462-463 DOI:
10.1126/science.1139629
[http://pastebin.com/B5V73iz8](http://pastebin.com/B5V73iz8)

[2]
[http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/composing_in_code/](http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/composing_in_code/)

